# current water temps @ berlin,west branch



## WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' (May 10, 2008)

Has anyone been out on either of these two lakes with a temp. reading?Getting restless,just wondering how long i have for skis on the branch and wally on berlin? Any info is appreciated!thanx and be safe!:B


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

I am headed out in the am


----------



## rangerjulie (Apr 12, 2011)

WW,

The current water temp at WB is 39 degrees. Has been flucuating up and down a degree or two lately.


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

bout 45 to 47 and it'll be go time for warreye.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

rangerjulie said:


> WW,
> 
> The current water temp at WB is 39 degrees. Has been flucuating up and down a degree or two lately.


How deep is that temp taken from ??? Some creek arms and shallow bays might be in the low 40's .


----------



## WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' (May 10, 2008)

thanks everyone!was deciding between one of these lakes or new cumberland for saturday..little warmer on the ohio41-42.


----------



## rangerjulie (Apr 12, 2011)

Bulldawg,

It's our outflow temp which is coming out of a gate that is 9 ft below the surface right now.


----------



## atbc06 (May 2, 2010)

Hi Rangerjulie

Just wondering.... do you know if the Berlin dam has a temp gauge and/or the water temp for Berlin...and if so, at what depth the reading is taken.

Thanks


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

what i got was 38 to 40 40 was south of 224


----------



## WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' (May 10, 2008)

givin the 224 causeway a try tonight. gonna throw HJs and juke some vibe e's.probably catch pneumonia but gotta lot of new rods reels and lures ive been anxious to try....


----------



## WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' (May 10, 2008)

well we were the only brave idiots to try..southside northside under the bridge no takers...except for a few moon rocks..cant catch em on the couch...


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

atbc06 said:


> Hi Rangerjulie
> 
> Just wondering.... do you know if the Berlin dam has a temp gauge and/or the water temp for Berlin...and if so, at what depth the reading is taken.
> 
> Thanks


I'm not Ranger Julie, but yes, Berlin dam has a temp gauge for the outflow. It seems that most dams do. What I do is Google the word "streamflow". The first or second listing will always be "USGS Real Time Stream Data". Then you just point and click your way to whatever dam or river where they have a gauge to get the readings.

Checked Berlin yesterday. It was the only one I found that was above 40! It was almost, but not quite 41 degrees.


----------



## rangerjulie (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks Buckeye!


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

Is the gauges at the opening or are they downstream at the height gauge? Been using that site for years and i assumed it was down stream according to the legend when i highlight the stream i want to look at.(ie. .3 mile downstream from the spillway) Berlin has a huge pool immediatly below the chutes and i figured that the pool would warm faster than moving water. Therefor always being warmer than the others.


----------



## rangerjulie (Apr 12, 2011)

dcross,

All the gages are set at the outflow which is downstream from the dam. I think you are referring to the stilling basin below Berlin. Water from the ringjets collects there to slow it down before going downstream. This prevents erosion of the riverbed. Since the water is moving there is likely little difference from the outflow gage temperature.


----------



## CrappieFisher (Mar 29, 2010)

Rangerjulie, are the back bays filling up now at West Branch???

Thanks!


----------



## rangerjulie (Apr 12, 2011)

Yes, we're starting to fill back up!

RangerJulie


----------

